# need help with vestibular apparatus ??



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

#sorry #sorry 
HEY guyz .. 
does any one hav any detail information on this topic as i got a presentation on this but kind of lost .. wat to do or right ..only been able to do 4 pages...

it would be greatful if anyone can help me with this....
..........
thanks! 
#dull #dull


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You need help anatomically, or physiologically? If you use Guyton's Medical Physiology though, you should be able to get a pretty in-depth coverage of both.


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> You need help anatomically, or physiologically? If you use Guyton's Medical Physiology though, you should be able to get a pretty in-depth coverage of both.


ammm actually i need help more anatomically as we will look at the physiological part in our 2nd year! .. . 
amm can n i find that book on net .. as it kind of too late to hit the liberary!!


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

Bushi said:


> ammm actually i need help more anatomically as we will look at the physiological part in our 2nd year! .. .
> amm can n i find that book on net .. as it kind of too late to hit the liberary!!


bartleby.com has gray's anatomy online. this might be kind of late tho...#sad


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

rubina said:


> bartleby.com has gray's anatomy online. this might be kind of late tho...#sad


 

hey thanks .. acutally i already got link for the greys anatomy!! * it would be weird not to knw . as its the god of anatomy*

anyway sum how after 6 hours of sitting in front of the laptop n with sum help of dr Alivi i got it done ..lets hope my proffesor likes it .. 

... ohh god (ALLAH ) I M scared! 

tc 
#nerd


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

giving any suggestions now will be too late rather funny#laugh .... any ways, it will be nice to know how did your presentation go ??


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Doc_Ammara said:


> giving any suggestions now will be too late rather funny#laugh .... any ways, it will be nice to know how did your presentation go ??


hey... Doc ammara .. 
it went great .. got 5 which is A*.. n i wasnt expecting that at all !! #grin 

but i am happy its all over .. just hav to put my head down for neuro anatomy exam .. n then the FINAL EXAM FOR ANATOMY!! 

TC 
A.H


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

ohh thats cool ! thumbs up !
well.....for Neuro Anatomy, Snell's Neuro Anatomy is the best.okay


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Doc_Ammara said:


> ohh thats cool ! thumbs up !
> well.....for Neuro Anatomy, Snell's Neuro Anatomy is the best.okay


 

hey thanks .. 
i would try to check if i can get my hands on snells!...as few of ppl at my uni r using snells.. waxmen.. n kiernan! but the once which r most popular at our uni are:

clincal neuro anatomy by paul A, H young
board review series "neuro anatomy" fix (more for last minute revision)
these two r the once i m using with the presentations from the tutor n lecture notes....

tc .. 

A.H


***got a practical test tom .. n today is the big match liverpool V Ac milan**** #sad


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Can't stand BRS myself, but it does work for reviewing I guess... Go liverpool!


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> Can't stand BRS myself, but it does work for reviewing I guess... Go liverpool!


 
yup!! 
BRS .. r only for reviewing once u knw the abc of ANATOMY!! .. As they r designed for ppl preparing for USML Part 1... 

tc 

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yehhhhhhhhh

BRING IT HOME LIVERPOOL!!!!! 

#grin .................

TC 
A.H


----------



## M.Haq (May 25, 2007)

*Vestibular apparatus*

Being an ENT surgeon, I can help, what help needed for vestibular apparatus. Dr M.Haq


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

M. Haq,

Bushi is done with the presentation now and probably won't need any more info on vestibular apparatus, but thanks a lot for the offer!


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

M.Haq said:


> Being an ENT surgeon, I can help, what help needed for vestibular apparatus. Dr M.Haq


hey doc... 

thanks alot for offering ur help... but i wnt be needed any help for "vestibular apparatus" part.. but it would be great if u can help me with some neuro anatomy! and it wuld be very highly appericiated if u can keep logging in to check if u can offer ur help with sum other topic on medstudnetz.. as u being a ENT surgeon u might be able to help us with alot of problems arising during our medical studies!!


thank you! :happy: 

tc
A,H


----------

